# hypochlorohydria



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

I know I am searching for a quick answer, but has anyone given any consideration to the idea that thier SIBO is caused by hypochlorohydria? The defination I looked up stated that is arises when the body can't produce hydrochloric acid. I have been Proton pump inhibitors for over 10 years now which can be a cause. The symptoms seem to parallel a lot of the stomach problems people here report. It seems to be an easy fix (hydrochloric acid supplements). Does anyone know about this or is it just my wishful thinking for an easy fix?Thanks,Carolyn


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

It becomes a matter of semantics. Some people with IBS may have SIBO.Some people with IBS might not have SIBO.Some people might be able to treat their SIBO with HCl. So, one might argue that their problem was not SIBO but hypochlorhydria.Pimentel discusses these semantical issues in his book. Some people want to argue that if you have SIBO, then it's not IBS.One could make the same distinction with hypochlorhydria and IBS.There is some evidence to suggest that HCl can help with GERD. It might be worth a test for anyone with IBS symptoms. I have tried it a number of times. Sometimes it has offered a mild improvement, other times, no change.


----------



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, I knew it was too good to be true to find a quick answer to IBS/SIBO! But I am going to mention it to my dr next week and hopefully he will agree that I should give it a try.Thanks again.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiThe acid that the stomach normally produces nocks off a huge amount of the bacteria that enters our bodies through our mouths. drugs that prevent or limit teh production of stomach acid allow ever increasing numbers of bacteria to travel further in to the digestive tract. if you look at clinical studies of people that have little or no acid produced in teh stomach the numbers of people with both SIBO and IBS are higer than those that have a normal amount of acid present. cheersIan


----------



## Fconzero (Dec 12, 2007)

I tried HCI, digestive enzymes, 2 times neomycin, 1 time ciproflaxcin and 1 time rifaximin and SIBO always comes back. Grape seed extract, Thyroid medicine (Naturethroid with T3 hormone which is consistently low). I was Positive on a breath test for SIBO. Unfortunately, I was mostly IBS-C and only a few times over two years have I had liquid movements. Plus, I lost 54 pounds in 14 months and it is not coming back. I am glad the constipation is not as bad but the SIBO is slowly beginning the gas issues, heartburn, and will probably eventually be nausea again.Now, again after staying away from antibiotics for a year I have eye pains (sunken), bone and joint pains, sinusitis, plugged up ears at times and funny feelings in my head. Tingling in hands and feet. Looks like I will have to do it again. Wondering if my ileum, duodenum, or jejunem may be the problem.Best wishes.


----------

